# 1st shot at IVF



## Bambina (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Am a new FF joiner and finding great support in the information being shared   

I'm 39 and currently undergoing my first attempt at IVF (NHS 1 funded cycle).

I've been told that I have "unexplained fertility" although I do have low ovarian reserves (tested last year at 6.1.  FSH & LH were not bad, both < 8.

I'm on the short cycle and have been sniffing with Synarel twice a day, injecting with Puregon (400iu) and due to take Pregnyl tomorrow night in preparation of EC on Tuesday !
Last scan this morning (at May Day, Croydon) have shown that I've only 4 follicles, approx 17mm in size. I'm soooo praying there are eggs in all of them and that they're of good quality enough to make it (to blastocyst would be great !).
My DH and I had prepared ourselves to be told that the follicles were not big enough and that the cycle would either be cancelled or stretched out a bit longer. So am relieved that it's all systems go.

But that said, now that we've been told......I'm really nervous, anxious, excited and silently praying for a good result.

We haven't looked beyond this cycle as to what we would do if unsuccessful, as the costs are frightening !  
So we're taking it one day at a time.

Have only ever had one chemical pregnancy which was really overwhelming, as we thought that after years of trying, we'd cracked it! But it wasn't to be   

Would love to know if anyone else is being treated at May Day in conjunction with the Bridge centre.

Good luck and lashings of babydust to us all !


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Bambina

I just wanted to say HI and good luck, I too shall soon be starting treatment well when we've got all the funds together as we're having to self fund due to partner already having children    (October-November time) so my thoughts are with you... 

Please keep us all updated on your outcome.. Lots & Lots of luck 
HBK X


----------



## Bambina (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello HBK, 

Are you based around Croydon too ? 

Not that I'm being pessimistic, but approx what sort of costs should be expected (realistically)? I've read so much that the prices vary from centre to centre.

Am surprised that you have been asked to self fund, only because my DH has a child from a previous relationship, and the hospital are fully aware of this.....

However, I've been on the books for so long what with having had (and still have) fibroids, twisted fallopian tubes, and up to last year had lots of scar tissue whereby my bowel, bladder and womb were sticking together in various places (a likely consequence of having had fibroids out 6 six years ago). 

Will most definitely update with my progress, as I have chosen not to speak to anyone (friends & family) whilst going this TX, and DH's support isn't quite the same as female support  

Bambina xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi no i'm not i'm in Birmingham. I've been quoted quite a few prices cheapest being £3,650.00 for IVF including my approx drug requirement and £4,200.00 for Priory Private Hospital so we need another £2765 and we're nearly done. Our PCT won't allow us to 1 Funded Cycle due to their "Guidelines" which makes me feel sick to the core when if I lived just another mile east we would be accepted!! Great!
x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooopps meant £1275 hee hee


----------



## Bambina (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi HBK,

Thanks for sharing that info with me.
'Guidelines' should be the same for all PCT's across the country.
At least then everyone will have the same opportunity. This process is stressful enought as it is ! 

Bambina.
x


----------



## Galldora (May 2, 2010)

Hi Bambina, you'd be very welcome to join our cycle buddies thread for September/October.  

If it's reassuring to you, I had only 3 follicles, one of which was 16mm on the scan before EC.  They all produced eggs, and they all fertilised.  So just don't worry about the number.  Think of it that your body's putting all its energy into 4 really good quality eggs rather than lots of little follicles.

Take care, Galldora x


----------



## cdeahl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Bambina

I hope everything's still going OK and you're on track for your EC soon! Just wanted to let you know that we were seeing the consultant at MayDay but due to my FSH being too high they wouldn't accept us for NHS treatment so we have been paying for treatment privately at Shirley Oaks Hospital. This had the advantage that it's the same consultant as we had at MayDay so he already knew us, was able to transfer notes quickly etc. And the fertility nurses at Shirley Oaks are really lovely. The costs per cycle comes in at around £4500 including the drugs which we sourced from Asda rather than the clinic and were able to save a few hundred ££ that way. Unfortunately I didn't respond to the drugs with only two very tiny follicles growing so we've had to cancel the cycle which has been pretty devastating as my AMH and antral follicle count were both good, so the consultant felt I stood a decent chance of responding despite my high FSH. Anyway, I really, really hope it works out for you on this cycle but if not and you need any more info about private treatment in Croydon then just ask. Hopefully you won't need it though! Best of luck x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Bambina and







to FF 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Bambina (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello again.

Thank you all for your messages of support and encouragement  

I had my EC on 21/09 and 5 follicles were collected, but only 4 had eggs.
3 off the eggs fertilised and I had my embryo transfer yesterday (had 2 transferred).
My OTD is Oct 8th  

What to do with myself between now and then is anyone's guess  
I've taken annual leave next week and will be working from home the following week of the important day!
I feel that I've done all that I can do now, but going about my normal routine somehow feels weird now.

May Day have simply asked that I contact them to advise of the result on the day.

I've been having acupuncture for the last few months and had my last session the day before the transfer.

cdeahl - apologies if I sound naiive, but I didn't realise that funding could be refused based on high FSH.
My acupunturist believes pregnancy is achievable even with high FSH, and a friend of mine was successful on her 1st IVF attempt (after failied IUI) but with high FSH levels.

Galldora - thanks. I will join the Sept/Oct cycle buddies for more moral support. When is your OTD ?

HBK - how are you doing ?

Lots of love,
Bambina

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Bambina that's wonderful news on your EC you got quite a few and with two on board I wish you all the very VERY best of luck... I shall wish upon a star for you tonight. 

I'm ok only 2 more days and I have my operation.. so feeling a little anxious to say the least.. Can't stope eating.. I'm putting that down to fear not the eating.. over indulgence I've got or failing that that I'm a pig!! ha ha ha 

Oooooh I can't wait to see if you've got a BFP (Finger & Toes crossed) Does it feel strange?? I'm not sure what I'll do when it's my turn!! I guess wind everyone up wondering!! Keep intouch and thinking of you.

HBK x


----------



## cdeahl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Bambina -  great news! I'll keep fingers crossed and send out lots of positive thoughts for you!!

All hospitals seem to have different criteria for who they will and won't fund, how many cycles, etc - gotta love the old NHS post code lottery! But we were told by our consultant at May Day that they wouldn't consider anyone with an FSH above 12 (and ideally they only want to take people with FSH no higher than 10) - which mine is so we were told we wouldn't qualify for funding so had no option but to go private. 

Anyway, I really wish you the best of luck with this cycle - keep us updated


----------

